# FS: Downsizing Lots Of Fish Need To Go



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

South American/Central American:
(2) 6" Bala Sharks - $15 each
(2) 6" Tin Foil Barbs - $10 each
(1) 6" Firemouth Cichlid - $15
(1) 4" Jack Dempsey - $10
(4) 2.5" Clown Loach - $15 each
(2) 3.5" Convict Cichlid - $5 each
(4) 2" Zebra Cichlids - $10 each
(1) 4" Cuban Cichlid - $25

African Cichlids:
(1) Yellow Msobo - $15
(1) Orange Msobo - $15
(3) Venustus - $7 each
(1) Demasoni - $10
(2) Livingstoni - $15 each 
(2) Jewel Cichlids $7 each

Tropical & ETC:
(20) Marble Crayfish - $1 each
(10) Guppies - $1 each
(1) Green Spotted Puffer - $5

Also have many tanks and a some equipment I will post the link to shortly.

Pics upon request. All specimens are in excellent shape and extremely beautiful fish. Volume discounts may be negotiated. Help me downsize. I need space to breed my Green Terror.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

how shortly is shortly


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing....lol


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the jack a male or female?

I am also interested in tanks depending on size.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Your in box is full..........


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Emptied. Send away. Pics and links to equipment tomorrow.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Jack is small and I don't know how to sexy it. Sorry


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

aquafunlover said:


> Jack is small and I don't know how to sexy it. Sorry


that's what she said?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

aquafunlover said:


> Jack is small and I don't know how to sexy it. Sorry


Can you post a pic of it so I can see. A good side shot would be best.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

interested in the crayfish


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

2" Zebra Cichlids - $10 each red x reds?


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

All fish have been sold as a lot.

Thanks for all your interest. 

Will close threat shortly.

Thanks,

C


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

NODES said:


> 2" Zebra Cichlids - $10 each red x reds?


Sorry, it should have said zebra loaches, but they are all gone.


----------

